# Vacuum packed Smoked Sockeye - Pulls oils out



## smokinjoe52 (Dec 18, 2012)

I smoked a Sockeye salmon a few days ago.  I stopped at 140*.  After resting in the fridge for 2 days, the sample was excellent.  I vacuum sealed the remaining pieces, but found a couple days later that there is orange colored oil/moisture being pulled from the piece of salmon and distributed through the sealed package.  I could take a pic, but am assuming you guys know what I am talking about.

After a little research, I found one guy that wraps his salmon in Saran Wrap, then vacuum seals.  I had not heard of this issue until digging fairly deep into SMF.

I am assuming that will solve my problem.  I just wanted to make those first timers aware, and ask if you old timers wrap the salmon in plastic wrap prior to vacuum sealing, but just don't talk about it much.

Live and learn or is that smoke and learn?

smokinjoe


----------



## linguica (Dec 18, 2012)

That is the vacuum pulling the natural oils from the salmon. You will see the same thing in any store bought salmon sealed in the same manner. Pre-wraping in plastic wrap will reduce the "bleeding".


----------



## unionguynw (Dec 19, 2012)

If you are vacuum sealing and freezing try freezing the individual pieces on a sheet pan overnight prior to vacuum sealing.  When you pull a package out to thaw, cut a hole in the bag as the vacuum will suck the oil out of the meat as it thaws.


----------



## go4abliss (Dec 19, 2012)

I freeze my fish and crab and then do the vacuum sealing.


----------



## nivekd (Dec 19, 2012)

unionguynw said:


> If you are vacuum sealing and freezing try freezing the individual pieces on a sheet pan overnight prior to vacuum sealing. When you pull a package out to thaw, cut a hole in the bag as the vacuum will suck the oil out of the meat as it thaws.


Sorry, I don't agree with this...there will be no more vacuum forces in play here...no need to cut a hole.


----------



## venture (Dec 19, 2012)

When I do sausage patties or links, I always give them a couple of hours in the freezer to maintain their shape in the vacu seal process.

I wouldn't think what little bleeding of liquid you might be getting would hurt the product that much?

Let the fish sealing guys chime in!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## unionguynw (Dec 19, 2012)

NivekD said:


> Sorry, I don't agree with this...there will be no more vacuum forces in play here...no need to cut a hole.



No need to be sorry. I would invite you to try both ways and let me know if you still don't agree. 

I use from 20 to 50 vacuum sealed trays of frozen herring for salmon bait each year. If I forget to cut open a tray before putting it out to thaw the pack will be full of blood and oils. If I cut the pack open prior to thawing, minimal fluid in the tray. Only variable is the tray not thawing under vacuum.     This is how I arrived at my conclusion.

Ps. I deal with hundreds of pounds of salmon each year and the majority of it gets smoked.


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Dec 20, 2012)

I took a picture just so we could all see exactly what I am talking about.  These 2 packages were sealed, then placed in the fridge, not frozen.  This seepage occurred over the course of about 24 hours, so there is some type of equilibrium occurring after the bags are sealed. I like the idea of freezing, then sealing, then placing in the freezer and then cutting the bag to thaw. I figured with all the holiday guests, 2 lbs of smoked salmon would be gone in a couple weeks, so no need to freeze this batch! I can't help but think that freezing degrades the product, but all you guys say it's fine, so that is what I will do on the next salmon smoke.  Thanks for the advice.

BTW - I used MOIST and GENTLE on the Foodsaver with these.

Smokinjoe













IMG_3975-1.jpg



__ smokinjoe52
__ Dec 20, 2012


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Jan 6, 2013)

Saran wrapped smoked Salmon still allowed some oil to pull out after vacuum sealing.  Although not as bad as no Saran wrap, it still pulls oil out after a day or so in the refrigerator.  I still don't think it is acceptable, and am assuming that everybody that smokes Sockeye to 140 - 145 IT has this problem.  I did freeze one piece to see how it changes texture etc.  If acceptable, I will try the the recommended freezing before sealing, and cutting the bag prior to the thaw.  Seems like that should work. I did more searching on the forum, and can't find much on this topic.

Perplexed,

Smokinjoe


----------



## humdinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Joe. I learned something here that I will definitely use down the road. I've only used my vac sealer recently, but it will get use more in the future. Appreciate the info as I will be doing some ice fishing this winter.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 15, 2013)

Not to worry.  It is showing that your fish is moist.  As for freezing prior to vacuuming.  I don't do it simply because I don't care to freeze my salmon after smoking as it will keep in the fridge for several months.  The next time I do salmon I will try it though.

T


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Jan 15, 2013)

Well, the last salmon smoke I froze piece one after sealing just to see how the texture was after thawing. I haven't tried it yet though.

 If the oil seepage is no big deal, and the salmon will keep in the fridge for at least a couple months, I may forget about freezing too.  I usually only smoke a 2 lb fillet, so lasting more than a few weeks never happens.

Thanks for the input.

Smokinjoe


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 15, 2013)

It's all about how you freeze / seal and how it's thawed. It's best to freeze it a bit before sealing as it settles the oils and moisture and the same on thawing it, meaning, if you open it up (or poke a hole) it will release the pressure and let the oils/moisture distribute as is while thawing. If fish thaws under pressure is will distribute the oils/moisture under pressure, not good. Pull it out of the freezer and put it in a zip lock in the fridge with a paper towel under it and that will help pull the extra moisture and fishy flavor out of it.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 16, 2013)

smokinjoe52 said:


> If the oil seepage is no big deal, and the salmon will keep in the fridge for at least a couple months, I may forget about freezing too.
> 
> Smokinjoe


Shelf life will directly depend on the salinity % of your brine.  The following is the recipe in which I was referring too.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...almon-from-go-to-show-w-q-view/20#post_835384


----------



## daveomak (Jan 16, 2013)

unionguynw said:


> If you are vacuum sealing and freezing try freezing the individual pieces on a sheet pan overnight prior to vacuum sealing. When you pull a package out to thaw, cut a hole in the bag as the vacuum will suck the oil out of the meat as it thaws.


I agree....  Once the crystaline structure is gone, the air pressure will collapse the bag and meat and squeeze the product....  On herring and other frozen meats, there is a disclaimer on some packages that states, "open the bag before thawing".....   

That only applies to frozen then vac packed foods.... It is an important step in thawing....   

Herring is expensive and those of us who have purchased it know how to treat it right...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 18, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> I don't do it simply because I don't care to freeze my salmon after smoking as it will keep in the fridge for several months.
> 
> T


smokinjoe52,

I should have elaborated a little more.  I prefer to pressure can salmon that is intended for long storage, it saves freezer space and in my personal opinion extends shelf life.  It also produces a very tasty product that is handy for gift giving.

 When canning salmon, cold smoke rather than hot smoke and smoke for half the normal time as pressure canning smoked salmon intensifies the smoke flavor.

Mr. T


----------



## daveomak (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## cmayna (Jan 28, 2013)

GO4ABLISS said:


> I freeze my fish and crab and then do the vacuum sealing.


Wish I had thought of doing this before I processed (picked and vacuum sealed) some Duengeness Crab that the wife recently caught, for the amount of moisture which the vacuum pulled from the crab was unreal.


----------

